# Outlook Problem (0x80040154)



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hello there, after a clean install of XP Pro I seem to be having a problem with getting my email from hotmail, but I had no problems before. The error message is Task MSN:Folder:Inbox Synchronizing headers. error 0x80040154. Internet Mail is not properly registerd. Who do I have to register with, Outlook has been registerd and Im using hotmail OK on its own. Ive looked on the Microsoft site but no luck. Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Does Outlook Express work fine or do you end up with a similar error?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/249893/en-us

Outlook relies on quite numerous Outlook Express elements.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823673/en-us

Check this out, also, and post back:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310893/en-us


----------



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Unfortunatly I dont have Outlook Express for some reason
www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=103158
And as far as updates go Im bang up to date with them


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Then I suggest we move this topic to the other thread and close this one.


----------

